# Eastern mirrors of ports?



## Eran (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everybody, this is my first post here 

I have a new box in Hong Kong, which means routing from most of the mirrors is slowly as hell.
Is there a way to make the system choose mirrors from the far-east?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2012)

Handbook: Appendix A.2 FTP Sites

And set PACKAGESITE to an appropriate mirror. See pkg_add(1).


----------



## Eran (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Sir Dice.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 18, 2012)

ports-mgmt/fastest_sites

Run from cron once a day, put the appropriate .include in /etc/make.conf.


----------

